# Trap Door Spider



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Been a while since I have been on here.

Anyway, I bought a trap door spider the other day, a black one, an adult, that is about 4cm.

Have it in about 12cm of substrate.

I have placed it on a heat mat, the long type, that I also keep my tarantula on.

*Are there any other needs this has?*

Btw, since I put it in, it has vanished, most likely into the substrate, will I never see it again then!!!

Seems a wee bit pointless, I may as well have an empty tank!


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Lets just say you now have a pet hole that occasionally burps out some cricket remains. They are really nice spiders to look at but when you do it is a rare sight.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Grats, but if i wer u id wanna know the scientific name, lol
Im sure its gonna be nothing more than M calpiana.. or wahatever it is 'Spanish funnelweb'
They are pretty cool.. nice attitude.
Much info about them on the net too, Breeding is discussed in a past BTS journal, an '03/04 edition i think


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

C_Strike said:


> Grats, but if i wer u id wanna know the scientific name, lol
> Im sure its gonna be nothing more than M calpiana.. or wahatever it is 'Spanish funnelweb'
> They are pretty cool.. nice attitude.
> Much info about them on the net too, Breeding is discussed in a past BTS journal, an '03/04 edition i think


Well according to the site that I bought it from, it has been described as this.(see below). Does that help? Is it okay that I have placed it on that heat mat, with the 12cm of sub? 





_Gorgryrella species_


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> Lets just say* you now have a pet hole that occasionally burps out some cricket remains*. They are really nice spiders to look at but when you do it is a rare sight.


Lol!

In truth, do you think I made a mistake buying it then, I mean, if I am never going to really see it, I could have just pretended I had one, and put a hole in their myself!

How the person that sold me it managed to get it out to send it to me to start with, is beyond me, since if I wanted to find it again, I would need to dig all the sub up, as I cannot see any visible hole!

 For another tenner, I could have got another tarantula, like my miramax, which at least comes out at night, and is VERY fast, albeit, I have yet to see that eating either.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I guess you could try and create an artificial burrow that the spider will like that at the same time you will be able to view it. Give me a day or 2 and I come up with a design so you can see it in its burrow


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

spider_mad said:


> I guess you could try and create an artificial burrow that the spider will like that at the same time you will be able to view it. Give me a day or 2 and I come up with a design so you can see it in its burrow


That would be cool.

I thought with it being in a plastic tank that I would be able to see the burrow, in the same way as this, but no, when I look, I see nothing 

YouTube - Trapdoor Spider


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

With burrowers ive had in the past , i used to line one side of the enclosure with slate or stone and fill in the remaining space with substrate which was just big enough for the spider to be comfortable in.
The burrow was visable as it was against the glass as this was the only space the spider had left to burrow in, i kept dark covering over the front of the tank so that its burrow was in complete darkness and i just removed it to view the spider then put it back after. it worked a treat : victory:

This is abit crude but this is how i set up a trapdoor spider for a mate of mine who got one , i keep the tank covered in a dark covering and only remove it when i wish to view the spider


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that seems quite a good idea, cos they do say a happy trapdoor is one you never see


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

ya it works a treat , the trap door i set up like this for a mate of mine is still going strong after a couple years of being kept like this..greedy lil bugger too , i think keeping it covered does the trick for the darkness as his trapdoor seems quite content .
i keep meaning to get myself a trapdoor as there quite fasinating to watch feeding... even thou its over in a blink of an eye :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh I was watching them the other on David Attenborough its very fast, its good on there because of their camera technology you can see it all perfectly clear in slow motion, they are definately fascinating creatures


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Indeed they are , i might see about getting one for myself , this thread has renewed my interest in the litlle beasts


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

if you wanna see em looking really nice, build a special tank, really long and thin, so no matter where they build their tunnel you can see into it through the side of the tank :-D ive heard thats what a lot of people do and if the spider is disgruntled by this you can always put something over the glass and lift it up to observe the little thing :-D


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer my method.....as im [email protected] at building tanks lol otherwise i would build those tank no worries 
ive seen those thin tall spider tanks in my local reptile store which had a king baboon in , it does look real nice i like em alot (wasnt for sale thou :-x)


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

reptilemanspoon said:


> if you wanna see em looking really nice, build a special tank, really long and thin, so no matter where they build their tunnel you can see into it through the side of the tank :-D ive heard thats what a lot of people do and if the spider is disgruntled by this you can always put something over the glass and lift it up to observe the little thing :-D


Yeah kind of the same style as an ant farm. Wouldnt be too hard to make or if you could be something that is similar


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tokay said:


> With burrowers ive had in the past , i used to line one side of the enclosure with slate or stone and fill in the remaining space with substrate which was just big enough for the spider to be comfortable in.
> The burrow was visable as it was against the glass as this was the only space the spider had left to burrow in, i kept dark covering over the front of the tank so that its burrow was in complete darkness and i just removed it to view the spider then put it back after. it worked a treat : victory:
> 
> This is abit crude but this is how i set up a trapdoor spider for a mate of mine who got one , i keep the tank covered in a dark covering and only remove it when i wish to view the spider


Hmm, I wish I *had* done that now.

I suppose I still could, but it would involve having to physically dig out all the sub that it is presently in, and I am thinking there is a chance that in doing so, I might accidentally kill it.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

i put a care guide up on the care sheets bit bout 2 weeks ago if it helps
:grin1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

i want one!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

monitorfan666 said:


> i put a care guide up on the care sheets bit bout 2 weeks ago if it helps
> :grin1:


Can you chuck the link on this thread please?


I am just working through about a million e mails just now!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> i want one!


Buy one then mate.

: victory:


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah probably too late now, unless its a male, i was doing some research, they come out a lot to look for females in breeding season apparently. so if hes out then you could do it then :-D just keep a big block on standby or something :-D 
im really tempted to get one now...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

reptilemanspoon said:


> yeah probably too late now, unless its a male, i was doing some research, they come out a lot to look for females in breeding season apparently. so if hes out then you could do it then :-D just keep a big block on standby or something :-D
> im really tempted to get one now...hmmmmmmmm


No idea what sex it is bud.

Hard to sex spiders.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe i will, maybe...good luck with yours, and sorry about the pointless comment. can you not just slowly dig while waring thick gloves, then add a stone?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> maybe i will, maybe...good luck with yours, and sorry about the pointless comment. can you not just slowly dig while waring thick gloves, then add a stone?


I suppose I could.

I will think about it for another day or so, and be led by others on here with more experience than me.

Thing is, I am going into schools, for free, to educate the kids on arachnids, and I bought this as part of my collection, with that intention in mind.


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

yeah i can imagine!! iv never kept a tarantula before, im really tempted to get a trapdoor though. i remember seeing them on the telly when i was tiny and i've always thought the whole concept of their life was amazing. hence why i keep commenting so much on this post!  you'll have to get some pics of your setup and stuff and show us dude! id love to have a look :-D


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

reptilemanspoon said:


> yeah i can imagine!! iv never kept a tarantula before, im really tempted to get a trapdoor though. i remember seeing them on the telly when i was tiny and i've always thought the whole concept of their life was amazing. hence why i keep commenting so much on this post!  you'll have to get some pics of your setup and stuff and show us dude! id love to have a look :-D


I don't know how to post pics here pal.

I have two tarantulas, a Miramax (Thai Black), and Baboon species.

They are both very defensive, and very quick, I would never pick them up, although the latter once leapt out the tank, and landed on the carpet, and I managed to keep my nerve, and get it back in.

If the two met, head to head, it would be like Millwall v West Ham!


:lol2:


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Been a while since I have been on here.
> 
> Anyway, I bought a trap door spider the other day, a black one, an adult, that is about 4cm.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the pet hole club.
Me thinks you did it back to front. lol
Got to love those trapdoors. Heavy set bodies, very very fast. 
Feeding time can be cool even though it doesnt last long.
If you get bit you will certainly know about it. 
I wouldnt even consider taking it to schools.
Would be better taking in a big Salmon pink or a C Rosea.
Being a trap door it will live in a burrow and in only 12cm of soil it may be at the bottom of the tank. At the moment you have the tank on a larger heat mat which may cook it quite nicely if your not carefull.
They don't always sit under the door waiting for a meal. 
I would buy a small heatmat and place it on side or rear, wherever best. 
What substrate have you used?
Lots of care sheets on the internet. 
Should find lots of pics for tank setups 2.
Good luck with your new pet.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Welcome to the pet hole club.
> *That is the third time that has been said to me now! *
> Me thinks you did it back to front. lol
> *How do you mean, mate?*
> ...


*Thanks*


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

tokay said:


> With burrowers ive had in the past , i used to line one side of the enclosure with slate or stone and fill in the remaining space with substrate which was just big enough for the spider to be comfortable in.
> The burrow was visable as it was against the glass as this was the only space the spider had left to burrow in, i kept dark covering over the front of the tank so that its burrow was in complete darkness and i just removed it to view the spider then put it back after. it worked a treat : victory:
> 
> This is abit crude but this is how i set up a trapdoor spider for a mate of mine who got one , i keep the tank covered in a dark covering and only remove it when i wish to view the spider


 
Right mate, thanks for that, I have just spent two hours of my life, finding the spider, taking it out of the tank, and sort of basing it on what you have done here.

Except I used a cardboard 'shield', then I turned the spider away, so that that it would be facing the wall (dark).

Good one.

And I took it off the large heat mate for now.

Good wee drawing that, and btw, I am from Edinburgh, but I have family that live in Honiton.

Cheers


Steve


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

No worrie mates , glad it was of help  and honiton is a nice area to live


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Cheers mate, yeah I have been to Honiton many times, a bit quite for me, but nice.

Does anyone know how long, approx, it takes, for the TDS to typically start making a new burrow, now that I have rehoused it?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

could be pretty soon after or it may take a day or so , depends most of the time trapdoors seem to be eager to get started making there new home


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Can you chuck the link on this thread please?
> 
> 
> I am just working through about a million e mails just now!


yeppo
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/care-sheets/31978-malaysian-trapdoor-spider-yaaayy.html
:grin1:


----------



## Mitch (Mar 3, 2007)

LMAO
You know *mate*, you bought the spider and then tried to find out how to look after it. 
You did say you put it on a mat and then asked *Are there any other needs this has. ?*
I didnt think you where about to hand around a trapdoor for kids to look at. lol
You said that it was a wee bit pointless as you may not see it again. It is a trapdoor spider. lol 
If you had researched first you would have known this.
I did give you some credit and I was being nice. 
Just trying to help with some advice. 
Why did you post if not for advice.
Did you know what you realy had before trying to get it out?
Rather than tear which could have injured it I would suggest placing it in a tank or large tub to prevent escapes, using a probe to gently move the contents. 
People may say that you dont need this but ive had friends who have injured tarantulas by doing as you have. One of my own T's lost a leg on my carpet as it got hooked and pulled its own leg off running towards me.
A mistake I made years ago and will never do again.
If you want reply to this you are welcome to pm me.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Mitch said:


> LMAO
> You know *mate*, you bought the spider and then tried to find out how to look after it.
> You did say you put it on a mat and then asked *Are there any other needs this has. ?*
> I didnt think you where about to hand around a trapdoor for kids to look at. lol
> ...


Bud, don't take this the wrong way, because I know you mean well, but trust me, there is not a thing that I do not have that I don't research on the net first, or from the supplier.

However, on this occasion, the supplier did not answer my question re the heat mat, and as I am sure others will agree, a search on the net, often brings up conflicting information.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I am realy interested in seeing a pic of a trapdoor in it sborrow, so if anyone has any?


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

sounds like you've got a nice little collection coming along then!!  
haha millwall vs west ham right in your living room! you could put it on sky boxoffice ! LOL


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Miranda said:


> I am realy interested in seeing a pic of a trapdoor in it sborrow, so if anyone has any?


Is this what you are after pal?



YouTube - Trapdoor Spider


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

reptilemanspoon said:


> sounds like you've got a nice little collection coming along then!!
> haha millwall vs west ham right in your living room! you could put it on sky boxoffice ! LOL


It would be mate, Milwall v West Ham, for sure. I am not sure who would come out on top, but I would never try it.

: victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

*Swap?*

V much like this one;



YouTube - Trapdoor Spider

Cost me £15 plus another £7 postage.

Very healthy, good species to own, but I am more into other things.

Not interested in money, looking for a trade.

No snakes or reptiles.


Steve



:no1:


----------



## wurge (May 26, 2007)

Are you getting rid of it?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Er, not the wording I would use, but as stated, if someone wants to_ trade_ me for something, I will consider that.

:grin1:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have loads of T's that I may trade, where are you situated? And what sort of T are you thinking of?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> I have loads of T's that I may trade, where are you situated? And what sort of T are you thinking of?


Edinburgh mate, and you, I see, are in Hull (I was there for a Hearts - Hull game two seasons ago).

Anyway, open to suggestions, like I say, it is a fine TDS, I only bought it like two weeks ago, from Virginia Cheesman, but it's not really my bag.

Send me a PM with your e mail mate, and perhaps you can send me some pics of what you have..??

Thanks

Steve


----------

